# taper en minuscule ET avoir les chiffres directmt sans shift



## 2204PC (4 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
sur les macbooks unibody blancs azerty post fin 2009 et sur les macbook pro de meme generation aussi, le clavier fonctionne ainsi:

capslock allumé: on est en majuscule et les chiffres de la ligne du haut sont en acces direct.
capslock eteint: on est en minuscule et les chiffres necessite d'appuyer sur shift (les &é" en direct)

PAR CONTRE, sur tous les macbooks du monde, qwerty donc, en capslock eteint, on a l'acces DIRECT aux chiffres de la ligne du haut tout en etant en minuscule et c'est infiniment plus pratique (de ne pas avoir a taper sur shift a chaque fois qu'on a besoin d'un chiffre, on tape sur shift par contre pour avoir le " ou le ' ou le à).

apple ne s'etant pas apercu de cette bourde (ou ne considerant pas que c'est une bourde ou ne voulant pas proposé les deux facons de faire au clavier azerty), si on veut un clavier facile, on est donc contraint de reprogrammer la ligne des chiffres et d'inverser chaque contenu de la premiere ligne:
1 deviendrait &
& deviendrait 1
2 deviendrait é
é deviendrait 2
etc..

j'arrive dans le monde macbook (et j'adore et suis converti) mais je m'etonne que personne n'ait fait ce remapping jusqu'à present. ou bien je n'ai pas trouvé..

yatil quelqu'un ici qui l'ait fait (jsuis sur que oui, le besoin est tellement evident), ou qui peut me confirmer que ukelele peut faire ca et qui peut m'aider ?

(je suis sur que ce remapping effectué, et proposé avec un tuto simple pour les dummies comme moi, rencontrerait un vif succés.)

merci.


----------



## NQuoi (4 Septembre 2011)

Il faut changer le type de clavier en prenant "Français - numérique" dans Préférences Système - Langue et texte - méthode de saisie.
En choisissant ce clavier, la touche shift-lock laisse les caractères alpha en majuscule et les numérique directement

Le clavier "français" Apple est bien plus complet et s'adapte bien mieux à notre langue que sous Windows : majuscules accentuées, caractères spéciaux facilement accessibles...
Comme les "vieilles machines à écrire" très pratique pour taper du texte en français, avec des accents des "c" cédille... Pas comme par ailleurs où la francisation n'est que superficielle.
Avec Lion, c'est encore plus criant (touche prolongée donnant accès à l'ensemble des caractères)


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2011)

Inutile de remapper!

Il suffit de choisir le clavier "Français numérique"


----------



## 2204PC (4 Septembre 2011)

je suis déja en "FRANCAIS NUMERIQUE". et justement, en francais numerique on obtient le fonctionnement que j'ai décri plus haut, a savoir:

si diode verte allumée, on ecrit en MAJUSCULE et on a l'acces direct aux chiffres
si diode verte eteinte, on ecrit en MINUSCULE et on a besoin de taper sur SHIFT pour avoir les chiffres.

Mais ce fonctionnement n'est pas du tout pratique, faire SHIFT pour avoir un chiffre a chaque fois est penible. et d'ailleurs, LE RESTE DE LA PLANETE (en qwerty donc) fonctionne de la facon que j'aimerais, a savoir minuscule et chiffre sans avoir a faire shift.

il est impossible que je sois le seul francais à me plaindre de cette anomalie. 
d'ailleurs c'est a croire qu'apple deteste les francais.

quelqu'un a-t-il donc deja fait le remapping (je suis sur que oui) de facon a ecrire en minuscule et à pouvoir taper les chiffres directement sans avoir a faire SHIFT ?


----------



## NQuoi (4 Septembre 2011)

Achète un pavé numérique alors...
Le reste du monde en qwerty? et en Asie? Je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde utilise du qwerty. Non plus dans la péninsule arabique.
Le monde entier ne se limite pas à l'occident.
Le clavier Apple respecte les règles d'utilisation typo en vigueur en France. Dans un texte, on utilise plus souvent les "é", "à", "è", "ç" que les chiffres...


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Le clavier Apple respecte les règles d'utilisation typo en vigueur en France. Dans un texte, on utilise plus souvent les "é", "à", "è", "ç" que les chiffres...


moi j'aurais arrêté la phrase à "les règles d'utilisation typo en France", sans autre argument. Parce qu'en l'occurrence, l'argument de la fréquence d'utilisation ne tient pas. Dans d'autres pays francophones, on a accès aux chiffres sans shift, l'accès à la cédille se fait en combinant shift-4 et les lettres accentuées sont placées ailleurs sur le clavier pour un accès direct sans shift.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2011)

2204PC a dit:


> .
> Mais ce fonctionnement n'est pas du tout pratique, faire SHIFT pour avoir un chiffre a chaque fois est penible. et d'ailleurs, LE RESTE DE LA PLANETE (en qwerty donc) fonctionne de la facon que j'aimerais, a savoir minuscule et chiffre sans avoir a faire shift.
> .



Le reste de la planète n'est pas en QWERTY (demande à nos amis suisses par exemple...)
Quant à ceux qui ont un clavier QWERTY, ce sont pour la plupart des Pays qui n'utilise pas de caractères accentués.

En France on utilise souvent les é è ç à... Sans doute la raison pour laquelle ce mapping de clavier convient au plus grand nombre.


----------



## 2204PC (4 Septembre 2011)

apple ne met pas de pavé numerique a droite car sur les claviers qwerty les chiffres sont en acces direct meme quand on est en minuscule. donc pour les americains, les allemands etc ca ne pose pas de probleme cette absence du pavé numérique. (donc chez apple, on se fiche un peu de ce probleme pour les francophones)

mais nous, en france ou dans les pays à accents, on doit en permanence faire attention et c'est pénible. (une fois sur deux je tape des lettres accentuées au lieu des chiffres que je voulais taper)

il y a forcément quelqu'un d'autre que cela ennuie, comme moi, et qui a fait une remap du clavier pour etre comme presque tous les claviers du monde.

si quelqu'un pouvait m'orienter pour ce remapping, je suis sur que je ne serais pas le seul à en profiter.

merci.


----------



## rvincent54 (5 Septembre 2011)

2204PC a dit:


> si quelqu'un pouvait m'orienter pour ce remapping, je suis sur que je ne serais pas le seul à en profiter.
> merci.



Bonjour

Après une petite rechercher sur le forum, j'ai trouvé *ça*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Inutile de remapper!
> Il suffit de choisir le clavier "Français numérique"



En ce qui me concerne il n'y a aucune différence entre le clavier "français" et le "français numérique" ???


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2011)

Un outil terriblement efficace mais pas facile à prendre en main : http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=ukelele

En ce qui me concerne, cela m'a permis de redistribuer les caractères : - = _ et + sur une seule et même touche du clavier (en combinant shift et alt) lorsque mon chat a eu l'excellente idée de tuer deux touches de mon portable en vomissant sur le clavier.


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre Apple et le clavier...
Parce que franchement, en France, même sous Windaube, ca a toujours été ainsi à ce que je sache... Donc critique également du coté de Windaube qui au moins par défaut fait ainsi...
Le clavier est typiquement francais, point.
À croire que tu n'as jamais réellement utilisé d'ordinateur francais auparavant, car c'est une habitude à avoir...


----------



## 2204PC (5 Septembre 2011)

oui mais sous windows (que j'ai cessé de defendre depuis que j'ai essayé macbook entre parentheses), on a effectivement le meme fonctionnement de la ligne du haut MAIS on a un pavé numérique à droite en plus (une douzaine de touches au total) donc on a à la fois les caracteres accentués ET les chiffres, en accés direct. ca change tout, il y a les deux. alors qu'apple a renoncé au pavé supplémentaire a droite.

donc, comme j'ai décidé de rester sur macbook definitivement, j'essaie de corriger les petits inconvénients qui existent malgré tout. voilà.

remarque au passage: je suis sur qu'avec la facilité de cette vitre blanche magique carrée en bas du clavier ^^, vous etes nombreux, tout comme moi, a utiliser le macbook d'UNE main en permanence, tout en faisant autre chose avec l'autre, manger une pizza ou je ne sais quoi et que la posture "saisie des deux mains" face a son clavier, assis bien droit, du siecle dernier est souvent oubliée. Entre surfer, youtube, musique, mails etc.. le macbook est devenu un accessoire qu'on utilise d'une main assez souvent d'où le besoin de ces chiffres en accés direct, tout en etant en minuscule. voila.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

en clavier francais :

diode verte allumée donne majuscule et lettres accentuées en majuscules (un E avec un accent)
diode verte eteinte donne minuscule et lettres accentuées


en clavier francais numerique :

diode verte allumée donne majuscule et chiffres
diode verte eteinte donne minuscule et lettres accentuées



voilà la difference entre ces deux claviers


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Achète un petit pavé numérique pour Mac et tu  serras tranquille.
Ce n'est pas tellement cher.

jm


----------



## 2204PC (5 Septembre 2011)

quand a la page de remaping que vous proposez, ca concerne essentiellement 2008 et les macbook de fin 2009 et suivants n'ont subi de remaping par personne apparemment, ou une seule personne qui ne s'etend pas sur ce qu'elle a fait.

j'aurais aimé qn qui l'ait fait avec les unibodys post 2009 et qui donne les etapes précises, comme si on etait des dummies, avec l'assurance que ca marche. voilà ce que j'aurais aimé..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

oui jm, pour le pavé externe, mais si je dois tout bouger a chaque deplacement, c'est moins pratique. deja que j'ai mis des petites alim carrées dans toutes les pieces..


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2011)

mon mbp est un modèle 2010 : le remappage que j'ai fait est fonctionnel sur Snow Leopard comme sur Lion.


----------



## akram123456 (5 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

voici un article qui explique comment faire:
Il faut récupéré le fichier le compte GitHib et faire les manipulations décrites.

http://akrambenaissi.wordpress.com/...s-en-direct-sur-un-clavier-azerty-sur-un-mac/


----------

